# Q&A's



## cknos85 (May 12, 2006)

Hey ya'll....I gots me an 89 200 Turbo Quattro that doesn't like to start.
Now i'm pretty sure the problem lies with the fuel filter and hopefully not my fuel pump. when I turn the car on I can hear the obvious humm from the pump and then it clicks off and few seconds later. I'm pretty sure thats a good indication its working. But i'm not positive on that. I have gotten it running a few times and got it moving after a three year hiatus. 
what I really want to know, and this is probably a stupid question, but where exactly is the fuel filter located on the car? Or do you think it could even be clogged fuel lines to and fro? I Haven't gotten a chance to get underneath the car yet, I just thought this would be the best place to go before I start tinkering with things.

so any *positive* help would be greatly appreciated. thanks.


_Modified by cknos85 at 6:39 PM 5-11-2006_


----------



## shankmeister (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Q&A's (cknos85)*

fuel filter is located under the hood on the upper passengers side, its like a 2 min job to change it.


----------



## babydoll8302 (Mar 28, 2005)

so easy to change i could do it and i'm nine months pregnant lol it right on top there under the hood like the other guy said you can't miss it


----------

